# skilled jobs for immigration



## m55rkv (May 25, 2010)

Hi, i am a phlebotomist in a hospital here in England and i was wondering if that is classed as 1 of the skilled jobs to get a visa to emigrate to florida?????


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

m55rkv said:


> Hi, i am a phlebotomist in a hospital here in England and i was wondering if that is classed as 1 of the skilled jobs to get a visa to emigrate to florida?????


Nope.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The US doesn't have a list of "skilled jobs" for visa purposes. You find a job there and then your employer sponsors you for a visa (which is linked to that job for that employer). The process of sponsoring an employee for a job is difficult enough and expensive enough that most employers will look to the local market before considering anyone from overseas. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

a) Immigration is a federal matter. You cannot immigrate to FL.
b) Your job will not lead to an employer sponsored job in the US.


----------

